
Show HN: My fancy new homepage - flippyhead
http://ptb.io/
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
This isn't finished.. Your about page gives the following:

>Hey there! This page is included as an example. Feel free to customize it for
your own use upon downloading. Carry on!

~~~
flippyhead
ooops, totally forgot about that! Thanks..

------
tipsee
Maybe keep the menu open by default on desktop? Also, don't push the content
when opening the menu?

